

Interview: Threadless CTO Harper Reed Heads to Rackspace - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/09/29/exclusive-interview-threadless-cto-harper-reed-heads-to-rackspace-whats-a-nepholologist/

======
adamhowell
It's weird that Jeffrey Kalmikoff (cofounder) left for Digg earlier this month
and now the CTO's leaving, too.

Especially at a company that's had years of seemingly happy, noneventful
growth.

Guess it could be just a coincidence, but I wonder if it's not something else
(purchase, etc).

~~~
harper
I think it was a bit of coincidence and a bit how we grew up doing threadless
and needed to graduate to move on. it was hilariously timed though.

------
pchristensen
How great would it be to be able to say this:

"the goals i had set for myself were all accomplished. I was done. We had
accomplished a lot and since threadless image was in a great place – i was
able to exit without feeling like there was more to do."

~~~
harper
It is certainly an amazing situation. it took a long time and a lot of work.
but when i was there it was clarity. i felt like i could see forever. ;)

------
dschobel
Congratulations to Harper. Met him briefly at bar camp here in Chicago last
year.

I'll never forget when some unfortunate fellow let slip that he did SEO for a
living and Harper just ripped into him for "gaming the web". It was a sight to
behold.

------
me
Rackspace is on a roll.

------
rizzn
Kristen Nicole sat down with Threadless CTO Harper Reed yesterday, just ahead
of his announcement of his move to Rackspace. Harper is a _prolific_ serial
entrepreneur. Good read.

